# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Habemus nueva ministra

## NoRegistrado

Isabel García Tejerina es la nueva ministra de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente.
Ahora no tengo mucho tiempo, pero creo recordar que estuvo relacionada con un lío de incompatibilidades y que se la relacionó con alguna contaminación cercana a Doñana.
Buscaré un poco a ver qué hay de cierto. Se suele decir que: "otro vendrá que bueno te hará", aunque Cañete ha dejado el listón altísimo...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ben-amar

Esta ministra ha trabajado en Fertiberia, empresa que ya ha sido sancionada por vertidos toxicos, ahora tiene pendiente otro expediente y sera, precisamente, esta ministra la que decida que ocurre

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya, ya veo que es otra muestra del sistema de puertas giratorias.

 Un poco de información que ha salido hoy sobre los antecedentes que comentas sobre ésta señora.



> La Mesa de la Ría ha mostrado este lunes su "total rechazo" al nombramiento de Isabel García Tejerina como nueva ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, tomando el relevo de Miguel Arias Cañete.
> 
> En un comunicado, Mesa de la Ría señala que rechazan su nombramiento por "incompatibilidad, al haber sido una alto cargo dentro de Fertiberia, la empresa responsable de los vertidos ilegales en las marismas de Huelva, y que ahora debe encargarse de exigir a la empresa el cumplimiento de una sentencia de la que ella es parte".
> 
> Cuando en el año 2009 se produce la sentencia definitiva de la Audiencia Nacional contra Fertiberia y los vertidos en las balsas de Fosfoyesos, García Tejerina trabajaba para defender los intereses de la industria perteneciente al Grupo Villar Mir.
> 
> Por ello, Mesa de la Ría recuerda al presidente del Gobierno de España, Mariano Rajoy, que cuando hizo campaña en Huelva prometió que se iba a poner manos a la obra en el tema de los fosfoyesos si el PP ganaba las elecciones. "Nombrar precisamente a una parte responsable de ese vertido de residuos tóxicos en las marismas del Tinto como parte de su gobierno, precisamente en la cartera de Medio Ambiente, no parece ser la solución deseada para quienes desde esta tierra depositaron su voto para ello, y mucho menos a quienes no confiaron en sus palabras, que de nuevo vuelven a comprobar la connivencia que existe entre su gobierno y los grandes empresarios", ha criticado la formación política onubense.
> 
> A la Mesa de la Ría de Huelva "nos parece una broma de mal gusto el poner a la cabeza de la cartera de Medio Ambiente a una exdirectora de planificación de Fertiberia, la industria química que ha envenenado nuestra marisma y nuestra ría, y ha hipotecado el futuro de la provincia", ha concluido.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ministra-48934

Habrá alguna vez algún ministro de éste ramo con un pasado no vergonzante y lamentable?

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

